# 200                                                      Turnips to sell : 200 and more. For forum bells or in game bells



## BumPaf (Nov 24, 2021)

Well... as in the title. I need to sell turnips for more that 200 bells a lot.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Nov 24, 2021)

hey!! if you're really desperate i recommend you take a look at nookazon, if you catch sellers at a good time their islands wont be packed and most of them have a decently cheap entry fee!


----------



## BumPaf (Nov 26, 2021)

thank you for the tip. But I don't see anything about turnip selling. Not even in the "service" part


----------



## AquaMarie (Nov 26, 2021)

Mine are at 424 right now!


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Nov 26, 2021)

BumPaf said:


> thank you for the tip. But I don't see anything about turnip selling. Not even in the "service" part


look up "turnips" and it should come up!


----------



## BumPaf (Nov 27, 2021)

AquaMarie said:


> Mine are at 424 right now!


Can I come in ?


----------



## Whohaw (Nov 27, 2021)

BumPaf said:


> Can I come in ?


That was yesterday morning so I doubt the boys at nooks extended that price to today. 
If anyone needs bells give me a shout, you can stop by my island and grab 20 million or so. If there lots of interest I'll hold another bell drop giveaway


----------

